# ~~~NEW Aluminum Boat Trailers~~~



## hardyboy

Need a NEW aluminum trailer for your boat? Parts? Repairs?

Tomahawk Trailers, Inc. is the builder of Starline trailers. 

We specialize in custom-built aluminum boat trailers. 
Boats of all sizes welcome!
All AMERICAN Parts!


*[email protected]*
*850-723-0693*

*
SUMMER PROMOTIONALS:*

Pontoon Trailer... $3300 plus tax

One axle replacement with brakes... $750

Two axles, both with brakes, replaced... $1425


CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE at Tomahawk Trailers Inc. - Home for more information, photos, and PRICING.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Please post some pictures and prices.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

I (like many on the PFF) have an old boat that is going to need a new trailer in the near future. What would it cost for an aluminum trailer for a 16 foot flat bottom boat?


----------



## choppedliver

> *angus_cow_doctor (1/6/2010)*I (like many on the PFF) have an old boat that is going to need a new trailer in the near future. What would it cost for an aluminum trailer for a 16 foot flat bottom boat?




I bet I could make you one out of pvc and duct tape! :moon


----------



## jjam

Hdyboy,

I need agalvanized 3" x 7' steel tube...do you have this in stock for DYI project?

Jimmy


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

> *jjam (1/6/2010)*Hdyboy,
> 
> I need agalvanized 3" x 7' steel tube...do you have this in stock for DYI project?
> 
> Jimmy


You still have not replaced that piece???? I guess I am not one to talk. My raw water washdown has not worked for 2 years now....:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

> *choppedliver (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *angus_cow_doctor (1/6/2010)*I (like many on the PFF) have an old boat that is going to need a new trailer in the near future. What would it cost for an aluminum trailer for a 16 foot flat bottom boat?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet I could make you one out of pvc and duct tape! :moon
Click to expand...

I bet you could! I just bet you could......

For the record, you will also be needing another trailer for that trihull, eventually.


----------



## sealark

I bought a torsion bar axle from Starline great price best I could find and very helpful. I hope it's the same people as Tomahak.


----------



## choppedliver

> *angus_cow_doctor (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *choppedliver (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *angus_cow_doctor (1/6/2010)*I (like many on the PFF) have an old boat that is going to need a new trailer in the near future. What would it cost for an aluminum trailer for a 16 foot flat bottom boat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet I could make you one out of pvc and duct tape! :moon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could! I just bet you could......
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, you will also be needing another trailer for that trihull, eventually.
Click to expand...



I was gonna wait till the leaf springs fall off


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

> *hardyboy (1/7/2010)*What thickness are you looking for?


He needs it for the tongue of a boat trailer with a 23 foot wellcraft WA on it. I suspect it is 3/16 steel or so. You might be able to suggest the best thickness for this use.


----------



## hardyboy

> *sealark (1/7/2010)*I bought a torsion bar axle from Starline great price best I could find and very helpful. I hope it's the same people as Tomahak.




Yes, this is us! Thanks for the kind words. We are glad to help!


----------



## hardyboy

Check out the following boats listed for Sale on this forum that are sitting on Starline trailers:



23' Cape Horn, posted 12/10/09



27' Cape Horn, posted 12/21/09



24' Blazer Bay, posted 01/05/10



You can see how well our product holds up!!


----------



## Sequoiha

does Don still own starline,,, and did yall move,,,, not on floridatown road anymore,,,


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *jjam (1/6/2010)*Hdyboy,
> 
> 
> 
> I need agalvanized 3" x 7' steel tube...do you have this in stock for DYI project?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy




And I need a 3" x 5" galvanized steel tongue tube piece.

Three feet long would be good.


----------



## jjam

> *angus_cow_doctor (1/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jjam (1/6/2010)*Hdyboy,
> 
> I need agalvanized 3" x 7' steel tube...do you have this in stock for DYI project?
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> 
> 
> You still have not replaced that piece???? I guess I am not one to talk. My raw water washdown has not worked for 2 years now....:letsdrink
Click to expand...

LOL My dang wash down pump just went out as well...less than a year old Should still be under warranty though

Also,my VHF Antenna less than a year broke at the base last trip out.:banghead

Jimmy


----------



## hardyboy

> *Sequoiha (1/11/2010)*does Don still own starline,,, and did yall move,,,, not on floridatown road anymore,,,




Don has retired and Starline Industries, Inc. has closed. Tomahawk Trailers, Inc. has taken over Starline clientele, warranty work for Starline (as applicable), and builds "Starline" trailers. 



Yes, we moved. Tomahawk is located in the Avalon Industrial Park; 1st building on the left.


----------



## hardyboy

The SPRING RUSH is right around the corner! 

Reserve your spot now as our February bookings are filling up quickly! 



Email us for pricing specific to your boat: [email protected]


----------



## hardyboy

> *johnsonbeachbum (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jjam (1/6/2010)*Hdyboy,
> 
> 
> 
> I need agalvanized 3" x 7' steel tube...do you have this in stock for DYI project?
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I need a 3" x 5" galvanized steel tongue tube piece.
> 
> Three feet long would be good.
Click to expand...





I will have to beg off on this one as well; all I have is the 3" x 4" that we spoke of. 

Eddie English at Boatrailer should be able to help.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

Would you sell a spare tire kit and if so how much?



Would you sell a forward bunk kit like you use on your trailers and if so how much?



Could you make a bow stop similar to what the larger fountains use on their trailers? The V that the boat stops at when loading instead of going to a bow roller right by the winch.


----------



## hardyboy

> *N-Reel-Trouble (1/14/2010)*Would you sell a spare tire kit and if so how much?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you sell a forward bunk kit like you use on your trailers and if so how much?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you make a bow stop similar to what the larger fountains use on their trailers? The V that the boat stops at when loading instead of going to a bow roller right by the winch.




PM Sent. 



Let us know if we can assist you with any of your boat trailer part needs.


----------



## hardyboy

We have added some promotional pricing for February to our original post. 



For bigger boats, simply email or call us for pricing:



850-723-0693

[email protected]



Don't forget that we can do repairs on your existing trailer, or get you parts for those DIY'ers.


----------



## hardyboy

See the body of our original post for April promotional axle replacement pricing. 



Thank you.


----------



## Captain DP

I sent you guys an email, and called today. I would like to get a qoute on a new trailer. Please give me a call. 850-261-7953

Thanks,

Dusty

850-261-7953


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Bump for a new daddy needin' the bussiness 'cause his wife is at home with the new young'un!!!


----------



## hardyboy

> *Breeze Fabricators (03/05/2010)*Bump for a new daddy needin' the bussiness 'cause his wife is at home with the new young'un!!!


Love it! Thanks for the support!

Just now getting back into the forum.


----------



## hardyboy

Bump... as we are just getting back onto the Forum. See edited post with our new website information.


----------



## hardyboy

*Closing Shop*

We have closed shop at Tomahawk Trailers, builder of the Starline boat trailer, as a direct result of the Deepwater Horizon Oil Spill. 

Please contact Eddie English Boatrailer on Hwy 90 in Milton with any of your trailer needs.


----------

